# Antena para recepcion de wifi... !!!



## lokocach (Feb 1, 2011)

:dhola tengo la siguiente antena que encontre en mi casa, y no se para que sirve, pero me gustaria ver la manera de adaptarla, para convertirla en una antena para captar seÑales de wifi, por medio del puerto usb de mi notebook el cual ya tiene para tomar seÑales de wifi... Mi idea es ver si esta antena me podria servir para captar la seÑal de internet de mi casa, pero a una distantancia superior.

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, cualquier duda, comentario y ayuda sera bienvenida
de antemano gracias


----------



## moiskey2 (Feb 2, 2011)

hola .. si te sirve solo cambias al conector al q necesites y veo tienes un USB pero si es SMA solo deberás comprar el conector y listo..saludos  .. tiene pinta de SMA invertido o BNC ademas somos casi vecinos ...(santiago chile)


----------



## lokocach (Feb 2, 2011)

amigo moiskey2, muchas gracias por responder en este tema, busque en goole imágenes, y al parecer el conector es un SMA INVERTIDO.

el conector USB lleva varios cables, cual de todos debe ir conectado a este????

y a demás la antena para conectarse al puerto USB del notebook debe tener un DRIVER, me servirá descargar cualquiera que sirva para antenas de wifi???

espero que me puedas ayudar con estas interrogantes...
de antemano se agradece

saludos

PD: adjunto una imagen donde sale un conector casi igual al que viene con la antena...http://thinkservice.com.ve/images/Pigtails/L-COM/CA-UFLRSBQC20/lg_CA-UFLRSBQC20.jpg


----------



## lokocach (Feb 2, 2011)

este conector es el mismo que trae mi antena, es el de la izquierda (el metálico con punta blanca)...


----------



## moiskey2 (Feb 3, 2011)

hola.. sobre donde conectar bueno depende q wifi usb tengas pero deberás fijarte si realmente tienes una conexión para antena externa (SMA) si no deberás tal vez modificarla.
sobre los driver siempre debes poner los acordes del fabricante (chips) teles como Ralink Atheros realtek ect..pero dame un link de venta q tengas y sin ningún problema mando un correo del driver.. y un gusto en ayudarte.. a y además debo saber q sistema operativo tienes me imaginó XP


----------



## fede098 (Feb 3, 2011)

creo que moiskey2 se refiere a que tengas un adaptador wifi con salida a antena externa.como este


----------



## moiskey2 (Feb 3, 2011)

el mismo ojalas q tengas ese así realmente todo seria mas sencillo gracias fede098


----------



## fede098 (Feb 3, 2011)

de nada.
saludos 
Fede098


----------



## lokocach (Feb 4, 2011)

amigos, agradezco mucho sus aportes, pero creo que no me estoy explicando correctamente, yo no tengo de esos adaptadores wifi USB que mencionan, mi notebook tiene una antena interna y lo que yo quiero probar es, si esta antena que yo tengo, le puedo colocar un conector USB y así aumentar el alcance de la antena interna de mi notebbok para poder capta con mas potencia las señales...
se agradece
saludos


----------



## moiskey2 (Feb 4, 2011)

aa ok . mira igual se complica ya q el interno utilisa conector UFL y cree los adaptadores de UFL a SMA tienen su precio. realmente te combiene comprarte un wifi usb con antena ecterna satan entre 10 a 25mil pesos chilenos (25USS) pero si quieres romper tu ntebuck tenras q crear ese adaptador de ufl a sma


----------



## lokocach (Feb 5, 2011)

muchas gracias


----------



## leonj80 (Mar 21, 2011)

bueno en principio   esa es  una antena   onmidirecional   debe ser  de    un  bajo  valor  isotropico  por su  tamaño ...
  bueno   yo en mi humilde   opinion   te recomendario una antena panel del   tipo mariposa  con un conector  tipo sma   ...  
bueno  y a tu pc o    laptop  le pueder  poner  una  tarjeta de red inalambrica o  un adaptador pcmcia asi de seguros  que lograras captar redes  inalambricas


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 22, 2011)

lokocach dijo:


> :dhola tengo la siguiente antena que encontre en mi casa, y no se para que sirve, pero me gustaria ver la manera de adaptarla, para convertirla en una antena para captar seÑales de wifi, por medio del puerto usb de mi notebook el cual ya tiene para tomar seÑales de wifi... Mi idea es ver si esta antena me podria servir para captar la seÑal de internet de mi casa, pero a una distantancia superior.
> 
> Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, cualquier duda, comentario y ayuda sera bienvenida
> de antemano gracias



1) esa antena tiene toda la pinta de ser para un celular o sea no es para la frecuencia de wifi 
2) Te estan indicando bien, sos vos quien confunde los conceptos. El puerto usb es de datos  y una antena es para conectar en un receptor/transmisor es decir un dispositivo (tarjeta) de red inalambrica.

Si la quieres probar igualmente, necesitas una placa de red inalambrica y sino como te indican una placa USB inalambrica que tenga antena externa, le quitas la antena y le pones esa. Para saber si sirve/anda tomas la medicion con la antena que trae el usb en terminos de señal y luego a esos mismos puntos, los comparas con esa antena en el mismo lugar fisico..


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 23, 2011)

leonj80 dijo:


> bueno en principio   esa es  una antena   onmidirecional   debe ser  de    un  bajo  valor  isotropico  por su  tamaño ...
> bueno   yo en mi humilde   opinion   te recomendario una antena panel del   tipo mariposa  con un conector  tipo sma   ...
> bueno  y a tu pc o    laptop  le pueder  poner  una  tarjeta de red inalambrica o  un adaptador pcmcia asi de seguros  que lograras captar redes  inalambricas



excelente idea   .. asi a simple vista debe ser unos 6 a 8dbi esa obni .pero hacer una antena direccional es mucho mejor (o comprarla ademas veo q eres chileno hay unas imitaciones de ubiqui TP-LINK q son muy buenas)


----------



## albandea1948 (Mar 27, 2011)

me gustaría saber como plantearíais una red wifi para una comunidad de vecinos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2011)

albandea1948 dijo:


> me gustaría saber como plantearíais una red wifi para una comunidad de vecinos.



Y para eso tenes que decir como es el terreno topograficamente hablando, si son manzanas o descampado, distancia entre ellos, altura de las casas, arboles, etc.. como llega internet a ese lugar.. y en base a eso se busca "como"


----------



## leonj80 (Mar 27, 2011)

bueno en cuanto a antenas ..  debes   buskar   unaantena   con angulo de  radiacion  lo  mas estrecha posible  ..ya que encuanto mas estrecho el angulo .-..tu enlace  va ser menos  propenso a  interferencias  ... ...y   si es posible usa antenas de una  ganancia mayor   .. eso en  cuanto a tus clientes ...ahora en  cuestion del nodo trasmisor   usa antenas sectoriales ...de  u nanuglo de radiacion  medio  90 grados a 120 o mas  y tmb si es posible de  gran ganancia para ir sectorisando los 360 grados ,,,,  o sino  te  mandas defrente  con una omnidirecional 

recuerda siempre ayque  considerar  tener   klinea   de vista directa  para capturar la mayor zona  de fr esnel  y el enlace  sea  robusto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola gente, bueno no soy muy informático que digamos...pero me gustaría saber si existe comercialmente hablando alguna antenita que se pueda agregar a una notebook HP para captar mejor una señal de wi fi distante...

Ya que supongo que circuitos de este tipo no debe haber y si los hay son muy complicados y caros...

bueno, les dejo un saludo y espero alguna respuestita


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 23, 2011)

NO existe eso de agregar una antena a una notebook, lo que hay son "cosas" integradas, o sea... una antena acoplada a toda una electronica que trae los moduladores/demoduladores integrados en conexiones del tipo USB, la antena pura como la conocemos solo si existe a la vista un conector roscable (o nó) sería posible.
Hasta ahora no he visto la posibilidad de conectar una antena pura, solo modulos USB con antena integrada o con conector con rosca que se conecta a los puertos USB.

En la imagen se vé la forma de una pequeña parabola con ganancia de 6DBI que en la base tiene la circuiteria necesaria, en este caso un Chip Zydas1211 y por la parte de atras de la base se conecta con un mini USB a la entrada USB de cualquier PC/notebook 
.-


----------



## xyboni (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola @lokocach no sé si te sirve aun pero si en una antena para celular ( gsm ), tengo una igual a esa no creo que tenga buen rendimiento para lo que necesitas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 25, 2011)

a ver si entiendo..antena pura no obviamente porque no hay entrada peeero si se podría agregar un módulo usb con antena que mejora el alcance?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 26, 2011)

La imagen que puse es eso que comentas.
Es un modulo USB, la antena te das cuenta por la forma.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

Gracias ferdinando, voy a buscar algunos preciosss


----------



## electropro (Nov 18, 2011)

hola atodos despues de tanto tiempo queria hacer una pregunta pero si el tema no va aca saquen el mensaje.
en mi pueblo el municipio puso en el anfiteatro una zona de wifi gratis por lo tanto todos los que van al anfiteatro pueden entrar a internet desde el celu o notebook.
la pregunta es puedo fabricar una antena de recepcion de esa señal estando a unos 5 km de la zona wifi, bueno espero que sea entendible la pregunta. gracias


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 18, 2011)

Puedes fabricar lo que desees, pero que sirva es otro tema.
A 5 Km se deben cumplir muchos requisitos para lograr una correcta Transcepción y te garantizo que el municipio solo lo hizo para la zona de influencia cercana.

.-


----------



## tatatira (Nov 18, 2011)

Yo investigaria antenas caseras de wifi, y de alli veria que materiales que poseo puedo reutilizar y cuales debo adquirir.
Ahora no encuentro, pero habia tutoriales de antenas como la pringles muy completos con calculos para longitudes de onda, frecuencia, etc.


----------



## electropro (Nov 18, 2011)

muchas gracias por las respuestas si consigo algo les comento pero tiene que funcionar de algun modo no debe ser impocible.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 18, 2011)

electropro dijo:


> muchas gracias por las respuestas si consigo algo les comento pero tiene que funcionar de algun modo no debe ser impocible.



Primera cuestión, ¿Hay vano libre entre tu antena y la antena WIFI?
Si la respuesta es NO, pues entonces olvídalo.
Las redes WIFI trabajan en 2300Mhz en esa frecuencia y a 5Km la atenuación de la señal es de ~113dB eso suponiendo que haya vano libre.
Si bien es cierto que se han conseguido enlaces de 20Km pero ha sido con antenas diriccionales y  de mucha ganancia en ambos sentidos, en tu caso la ganancia de la antena la tendrías que poner tú y fabricar una antena de más 30 o 40dB de ganancia es algo complicado para un aficionado. 
Por internet venden repetidores WIFI pero lo que haría falta, en este caso, es algo más que un simple repetidor.

Saludos.


----------



## electropro (Nov 19, 2011)

gracias por las respuestas pero me tome el trabajo de tomar la distancia hasta el municipio y solo tengo 1.2km es mucho menos de lo que dije y ahora las cosas cambian un poco.


----------

